# Migration de profile

## y351

Bonjour,

Il me semblait avoir déjà migré mon profile de 17 vers 17.1.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai un prblème pour compiler enlightenemnt. En suivant, le debug, je me retrouve à vérifier si mon profile a été migré...

Et voici ce que j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eselect profile list
> 
> -> default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux (stable) *
> ...

 

```

emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.76 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 5.3.2-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> unsymlink-lib --analyze
> 
> /lib is a real directory! was the migration done already?
> ...

 

Si  tu as déjà effectué la migration de profile vers 17.1, il me semble normal d'obtenir ce message.

Quel est le problème initial avec enlightenment ?

----------

## y351

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel est le problème initial avec enlightenment ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai remonté un bug concernant ce problème de compilation sur la ~amd64.

Un reste de librairie dans /lib64 ; c'était une piste...

Je voulais être sûr que tout était "propre" sur le système.

Je pense que je vais ouvrir un autre fil sur ce problème d'enlightenment.

----------

## y351

En installant efl, enlightenment 0.22.4, je constate que des libairies sont installés dans /lib64/ e.g. libeina.so et libevas.so.

Par contre, en installant une version 1.23.1, il sont installé dans /usr/lib64.

Comment comprendre cela ?

----------

## y351

Et d'ailleurs sur deux stations, dont une compilation marche et l'autre ne marche pas, c'est :

Celle qui ne marche pas, on a des librairies EFL et dans /lib64 et dans /usr/lib64

```
ldd /usr/bin/edje_cc 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffe921eb000)
> 
>         libeina.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libeina.so.1 (0x00007fb98b052000)
> ...

 

Celle qui marche :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffcdb987000)
> 
>         libeina.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libeina.so.1 (0x00007f319030b000)
> ...

 

----------

## y351

Et de plus, je trouve étonnant que j'ai énormément de fichiers qui sont orphelins dans /lib64 avec la command : 

```
find /lib64 -type f |xargs qfile -o

```

C'est normal ?  :Sad: 

----------

## y351

Je propose de supprimer ce qui est orphelin dans /ib64 et recompiler tout :

```
 

find /lib64 -type f |xargs qfile -o |xargs rm -f 

emerge -e @world

```

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## y351

J'ai supprimé lés librairies orphelines dans /lib64 et j'ai tout recompilé.

Puis, j'ai nettoyé les liens symboliques cassés.

Cela ne veut pas dire que tout est propre : comment puis-je vérifier ?

----------

